# Youth Waterfowl Draws



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here you go guys!!!!

POSTCARD DRAWING FOR YOUTH WATERFOWL SEASON PERMITS AT LADUE AND MOGADORE RESERVOIRS

Applications must be received by September 24th, 2004



AKRON, OH - The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife District Three office will be accepting postcard applications for youth waterfowl season permits at LaDue and Mogadore reservoirs. 

LaDue Reservoir offers 10 blind sites (hunters may use temporary blinds or boats at designated sites) and Mogadore Reservoir offers 12 blind sites (actual blinds are already constructed). A maximum of two licensed youth hunters (17 years of age or younger) may hunt under this permit. 

Applicants should send a normal-sized postcard (approximately 4 inches by 6 inches) addressed to their preferred hunting location (such as Mogadore Youth Waterfowl Drawing or LaDue Youth Waterfowl Drawing) and mail the it to: Wildlife District Three, 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron, Ohio 44319. Applicants may apply for one or both of these drawings but must send a separate postcard for each. The postcard must include the name, address, and telephone number of a parent or another adult hunting partner. The youth's name need not appear on the application. Adult partners may not hunt but must accompany any licensed hunter under 18 years old. 

The deadline for receiving applications is September 24th. Persons drawn will receive by mail a letter permit for a randomly selected blind site valid both days of the youth waterfowl season which falls on Saturday, October 9th and Sunday, October 10th, 2004.


----------

